# Phototherapy billing



## gdicrocco (Oct 23, 2009)

We are trying to set up 96910 - phototherapy, for our provider-based derm practice.  Can anyone tell me if this code should be billed on a UB or 1500 or split?  Also, what rev codes are you using with this code?


----------



## jek521 (Nov 10, 2009)

Our office used a PUVA light so we billed 96912 on a CMS-1500 form.  If the clinic owns the equipment, I would suggest billing on a CMS-1500 only.

Jen


----------



## cchilva (Nov 11, 2009)

We are also a provider based derm practice. For 96910-photochemotherapy, this code should be billed on a 1500.


----------



## hkatie (Nov 18, 2009)

A couple of reminders for your techs' documentation:  http://www.medicarenhic.com/ne_prov/articles/photochemotherapy_0807.pdf

and 

http://www.dermexchange.com/members/publications/_doc/DermCodingConsult_Spring_09.pdf  (page 4)


----------



## Tashia (Jan 29, 2013)

What if it is a facility that is providing the service and the services are billed on a UB04?  What Rev codes are appropriate?


----------



## Britt0385 (Aug 19, 2022)

One of the providers in my office just started a baby on phototherapy yesterday.  

I am unsure how to bill for this. I was trying to add the following to our new EMR system; CPT “procedure” code (E0202), Modifier (RR- rental), Place of Service Code (H-home)

How do I bill for this? Please let me know. Thanks!


----------

